# Useful website for overnighting in Spain ( etc)



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is a website we have found useful and interesting.

https://www.areasac.es/area-autocaravanas/areasaces/inicio_132_1_ap.html

There is an option to set it for English language and, apart from a very good database of overnighting spots (SPAIN), it also keeps up to date with all the news from various provinces on motorhome matters. ( see current argument on Motorhomes and terrorism).

They also have a book ( 12 euros) of their aires database- see STORE and links to other national sites and databases.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Chris, yes its a very useful website and seems to be kept well up to date. 


We don't bother with the book but always download their latest POI's if we're heading that way.


Pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

they also have a very useful Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/AreasAc.es/?fref=ts - which provides up to date info on new areas etc


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly - I've used that site when it was just a list of places but the map will be much more useful! (Despite a number of the sites actually being in the sea, according to the map!!)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

peejay said:


> Thanks Chris, yes its a very useful website and seems to be kept well up to date.
> 
> We don't bother with the book but always download their latest POI's if we're heading that way.
> 
> Pete


I don't actually see the POI's to download - can you head me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> I don't actually see the POI's to download - can you head me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to this page and click on the button top right marked: *DESCARGAR ARCHIVOS GPS*

*Link: DESCARGAR ARCHIVOS GPS*


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks very much deckboy!


----------



## Peter Koster (May 20, 2017)

Areasac is good for official aires (areas). In addition, Furgoperfecto offers lots of wild places. However, remember this is a site for vw bus drivers. Some places are not for big motorhomes.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Peter Koster said:


> Areasac is good for official aires (areas). In addition, Furgoperfecto offers lots of wild places. However, remember this is a site for vw bus drivers. Some places are not for big motorhomes.


Just had a look. Should suit us in our Eastneuk Touring S - just under 5m.
Thanks Peter


----------

